# Knott's Halloween Haunt 2011



## Wicked Vampyre (Sep 29, 2007)

KNOTT’S HALLOWEEN HAUNT® ANNOUNCES 2011
MAZES AND SCARE ZONES 

BUENA PARK, Calif. (Friday, May 13, 2011) – It may be spring, but Knott’s Berry Farm is already preparing for the witching season and the return of their annual Halloween celebration – Knott’s Halloween Haunt. Knott’s Halloween Haunt continues to be the leader in theme park Halloween events offering live shows, roaming monsters and the most anticipated elements – the Knott’s Halloween Haunt mazes and scare zones. 

NEW MAZES

Knott’s Scary Farm is proud to unveil three new mazes to their line-up for 2011.

Delirium
In the deep recesses of the mind, on the clouded brink of insanity, lies the hellish wasteland of delirium; a place so gruesome that your imagination fails to comprehend the horrors. Illusion and paranoia are your only anchors to reality. Welcome to your worst nightmare!

Invasion Beneath
LIVE FROM KNOTT’S BERRY FARM: Details are sketchy but eyewitnesses report that the Calico Mine Ride has been invaded by creatures of unknown origin through a large fissure in the earth’s core. The creatures posses advanced weaponry and are extremely hostile. The military has just infiltrated the mountain to try and rescue the survivors and combat the violent attacks. Stay tuned.

ENDGAMES: Warriors of the Apocalypse
The world as we know it has ended. The survivors in this barren desert have scavenged to rebuild society. The rich and the powerful have turned all others into slaves for sport. Enter the post apocalyptic arena where gladiators are forced to battle to their deaths for entertainment. Are you game?

RETURNING MAZES

Fallout Shelter (in 3D)
Locked in a cement grave for decades, hidden deep below the depths of the lake, an abandoned fallout shelter is crawling with human /genetic hybrids, toxic mutants, and a host of nuclear freaks all hungry for carnage. Grab your Geiger counters and put on your radiation suits, these residents are ravenous.

Sleepy Hollow
Ghosts and ghouls, witches and goblins, long legged beasts and things that go bump in the night are all at your heels as you travel through Sleepy Hollow. Specters and phantoms and legends of long ago haunt the living. Can you outrun the Headless Horseman? Can you keep your wits, or will you lose your head as well?

Virus Z
Welcome to Pleasanton – Population: Zero. The highly infectious virus Z has turned the entire town into cannibal zombies and you’re this week’s special. Hordes of bloodthirsty corpses roam the small town in search of fresh meat. Help has arrived, but they are not on a rescue mission – they are here to wall off the entire town from civilization.

Lockdown: The Asylum
The inmates really are running the asylum in this nightmare prison, and insanity reigns supreme. The inmates are out of their cells and their minds. And don’t scream for help, this hostile takeover has the authorities running for cover!

Terror of London
Step back in time and into the fog-filled streets of London where a host of infamous characters are on the prowl terrorizing city dwellers. Step lively or you may fall victim to Jack the Ripper’s blade or Dr. Jekyll’s twisted experiments as Big Ben rings out. God save the Queen…..and you!

Dia De Los Muertos
Venture into the forbidden jungle of El Chupacabra where sacrificial blood rains down from the sky. The screams of La Llorona, the Weeping Woman, echo around you and the creatures of the night crawl from their crypts, the “Day of the Dead” has arrived!

Uncle Bobo’s Big Top of the Bizarre (3D)
Step right up! Don’t be shy! Welcome to Uncle Bobo’s Big Top of the Bizarre. Inside you will find a villainous variety of vaudevillian visages to vex even the most valiant voyeurs! It’s the greatest slaughter on earth with clown carnage galore!

The Slaughterhouse
Folk’s from near and far come a-runnin for Farmer Willy’s world famous BBQ! You can smell the sizzling meat from miles away. Farmer Willy will think you are prime
beef as he sets out to auction you off to the highest bidder, tenderize you with his chainsaw, and grind you into a tasty meat treat. Bon Appétit!

The Doll Factory
A trip to the Doll Factory reveals a twisted museum of death and disfigurement as you are pursued by the Marionette Murderer, a psychotic killer who turns his beautiful victims into life-size porcelain dolls.

Corn Stalkers
It’s harvest time and the crop is you in Corn Stalkers. Plunge into rows and rows of rotting corn and try to evade the blood thirsty monstrosities seeking to impale you on their razor sharp scythes.

SCARE ZONES

Knott’s Scare Zones surround you in fright. Each year Knott’s makes it more difficult to outrun your fear by expanding Knott’s Scare Zones and adding to the legions of zone inhabitants. This year Knott’s will expand its most popular scare zone, Ghost Town, with the addition of Gypsy Camp.

NEW SCARE ZONE

Gypsy Camp
The backstreets of Ghost Town are shrouded by moonlit darkness, fearsome howl pierce the silence. In a blur of crimson teeth, werewolves stalk the encampment seeking revenge for an ancient gypsy curse.

Necropolis
A vampire world of flesh and machine, of gears and steam. Journey through the streets of this steam punk influenced city of the dead and discover the only truth in town: Blood is power.

Ghost Town
With 39 years of the finest thrills and chills, Ghost Town is home to a whole cast of night stalkers including the notorious Sliders who lurk in every fog-filled corner. You can’t see your hand in front of face as you try and navigate the winding streets that may just lead to the graveyard!

Carnevil 
The Boardwalk has taken an evil turn as gruesome carnival characters perform their bizarre side-shows and evil clowns show their true colors.

Knott’s Halloween Haunt starts Friday, September 23 and runs for 27 nights.


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

I keep waning to go to this but I am always wrapped up in my own creations. Perhaps I should get an earlier start and make the time this year. It looks like it will be a good one.


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Sounds amazing... We go to HHN iam going to try and go to this to


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

We try to go to Knot's every year but on a weekday only. It's cheaper and the lines are much much shorter. On the weekends the lines are TERRIBLE!! But I love love love Knot's....


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Sounds amazing. We went years ago and were blown away. (Saw Elvira do a stage show there too - she rocks!)


----------

